

Detecting visited links by using redraw timing - abritishguy
http://dev.jigawatt.co.uk/dev/linkvisit/visitedchrome.html

======
dm2
Looks like it's known and was marked as "won't fix", but it seems like a major
privacy vulnerability to me.

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=252165](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=252165)

------
robocat
Detected visited links in Chrome on Android (I don't have laptop with me at
moment).

Looks like it works for Chrome and IE. See files here:

[http://dev.jigawatt.co.uk/dev/linkvisit/](http://dev.jigawatt.co.uk/dev/linkvisit/)

------
skeoh
Very clever and quite accurate once I bumped up the link count. Running Chrome
on Win7.

